# PSA Baker Splitfest March 2020



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I might try to make it. Baker is pretty rad. Doing Bozeman the weekend before.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Come out, got a spare room...its a only 1 long day's drive from Boz Ya got a week, do the big loop...stop and grab the Mayor of Goldbar. @Donutz could come down there'd be a quorum for an official board meeting.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Might just happen. Talking about hitting Bozeman, then Revvy, Rogers, maybe Golden, Kootenays and back down with some peeps from Telluride. Baker would be a great bookend. I will let you know as things come along. It would be good to see you guys. It's been too long.


----------

